# Gerät zum Fische halbieren



## Heringsfetzen 04 (9. Februar 2010)

Hallo Anglergemeinde

Ich habe vor längerer Zeit bei einer Angelveranstaltung ein "Gerät" gesehen wo Karpfen in der Mitte halbiert werden.Dieser liegt zwischen zwei "Brettern auf dem Rücken.Dann wird mit der Karpfen mittels eines Messers das wie ein Hebel funktioniert in der Mitte halbiert.
Nun meine Frage.
Wo bekomm ich solch ein Gerät her bzw wer besitzt dafür eine Bauanleitung.
Danke im vorraus


----------



## Wollebre (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gerät zum Fische halbieren*

du wirst wohl kaum so viele Karpfen fangen, dass sich der Kauf oder Selbstbau lohnt. Nehme eine rostfreie Handstichsäge mit feinen Zähnen, damit kannst du jeden Karpfen bestens halbieren.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (9. Februar 2010)

*AW: Gerät zum Fische halbieren*

Bleiben wir doch hier:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=176999


----------

